# Prospect Park After Dark.



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I moved to Brooklyn back in June, and am just finding out that the park stays open until 1 am. Does anyone ride in Prospect Park after dark, and if so, how's the riding? I have all the necessary lighting, and as it's getting darker earlier I'd be interested in riding there after sundown.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

PP is great! I used to love riding there when I lived in Brooklyn and I did a lot of it after dark. I really miss that loop (3.4 miles with close to no traffic).


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

ph0enix said:


> PP is great! I used to love riding there when I lived in Brooklyn and I did a lot of it after dark. I really miss that loop (3.4 miles with close to no traffic).


Yeah, all my riding's been there in the daytime, and I'll usually head home by dusk. I just don't want to get my hopes high getting dressed up & the lights on, etc, and find out the trouble wasn't worth it. In other places I've lived, the nighttime riding was great, as there was hardly any traffic (so long as you had the lighting to see/be seen). I'd imagine PP won't have the pedestrian traffic after 8:30pm in the fall, but not sure.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> Yeah, all my riding's been there in the daytime, and I'll usually head home by dusk. I just don't want to get my hopes high getting dressed up & the lights on, etc, and find out the trouble wasn't worth it. In other places I've lived, the nighttime riding was great, as there was hardly any traffic (so long as you had the lighting to see/be seen). I'd imagine PP won't have the pedestrian traffic after 8:30pm in the fall, but not sure.


You'll probably run into an occasional pedestrian here and there and a couple of bikers after 8:30 but that's about it. The path is fairly well lit up.


----------



## HBFD138 (May 14, 2003)

Just be cautious and aware of your surroundings. One of the worst areas of the city is steps off the park.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

HBFD138 said:


> Just be cautious and aware of your surroundings. One of the worst areas of the city is steps off the park.


I agree. Be cautious and try to ride in a group if you can after dark. If you have an expensive bike be extra careful. Park used to close to car traffic after 7PM. Ride in middle of lanes to avoid careless peds. I used ride there summers after work when I lived in BK. I remember rumors of a rider being stabbed for his Colnago on steep part of the loop close to Grand Army Plaza. That was 5-6 years ago. I did see the heavy blood stain on tarmac which made me sick to my stomach on that hill.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

hit it up on friday night and get in teh way of all the skateboarders


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> hit it up on friday night and get in teh way of all the skateboarders


Ah, I remember them. They disappear after dark though.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

stoked said:


> I agree. Be cautious and try to ride in a group if you can after dark. If you have an expensive bike be extra careful. Park used to close to car traffic after 7PM. Ride in middle of lanes to avoid careless peds. I used ride there summers after work when I lived in BK. I remember rumors of a rider being stabbed for his Colnago on steep part of the loop close to Grand Army Plaza. That was 5-6 years ago. I did see the heavy blood stain on tarmac which made me sick to my stomach on that hill.


Yeah, I think I know the part you're talking about. Absolutly _no lighting_, and a hill so people generally tend to slow down. I'll make sure I hit the hill at a good pace. 

Thanks for the heads-up, I *won't* be taking out the Cervélo in that case!!! I've pulled out the 2nd bike and am getting ready to head out to the park as I'm typing this. If I don't see any other riders to ride along with, I might head back home after the 1st loop.

Fortuantely for me, I on the Park Slope side (not _in_ Park Slope, just _by_ it), so I'm not too worried about the ride home.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Wow, whatta time to ride!*

Got back a little while ago. Man, if late night's not the best time to ride, I don't know what is!! I forgot how much I _loved_ riding at night. Hardly any traffic, and the cars that are out are easier to pick up on; very queit & peaceful; even the air is calm.

There was hardly anyone in the park, just a few joggers and what looked to be a couple other cyclists commuting home. I would've felt a little more comfortable if there were a few other cyclists out to ride together with, but the pathway was _much better lit_ than I thought it would've been, so I felt relatively safe with that.

If you live around PP and want to get some laps in after 10:00pm, drop me a PM, I think it'd be a perfect time of day for a small group ride :thumbsup:


----------



## andyny (Aug 1, 2009)

curious to know how prospect park is in terms of level of difficulty. are there big hills? more difficult than harlem hill at central park?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

andyny said:


> curious to know how prospect park is in terms of level of difficulty. are there big hills? more difficult than harlem hill at central park?


Prospect Park is _much much_ easier than Central Park. It's slightly undulating, but mostly feels downhill (kinda hard to describe, or maybe I'm just used to it). There's a few slight rises, but the only uphill really worth mentioning is the approach to the Flatbush Ave/Amory Plaza entrance. Comparing it to the hill in Central Park (you're referring to the one at the top of the park, right?), I'd say _at most_ it's only got 2/3's the difficulty than that hill---in other words: the climb in Prospect Park is noticibly easier. Plus, after you take the hill at the top of CP, you have a quick downhill followed by a couple other short uphills. After you crest the hill in PP, it's a steady downhill followed by downhill false flats w/ a couple dips.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

old_fuji said:


> hit it up on friday night and get in teh way of all the skateboarders


been in the park three nights this week already. I can confirm they skateboarders are still out (at least till 11:00 or so).


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*It's great*

The park is great at night, much less kids in your way.
BTW Brooklyn Bikes over on 9th street and 6th ave has a small Wednesday night group ride, leaves the shop around 7:00, I am going to try and make it tomorrow, come on by and say hi.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Yeah, that's my bike shop!!*



trener1 said:


> The park is great at night, much less kids in your way.
> BTW Brooklyn Bikes over on 9th street and 6th ave has a small Wednesday night group ride, leaves the shop around 7:00, I am going to try and make it tomorrow, come on by and say hi.



They're great people too!!
Usually I'm booked on Wednesdays, but tomorrow I'm free so I plan on being out for the shop ride. I'll drop you a PM w/ my details if you need a riding partner.


----------

